# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  مرسوم بقانون بشـأن تنظيم الصحافة والطباعة والنشر

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بقانون رقم (47) لسنة ‏2002‏‏
بشأن تنظيم الصحافة والطباعة والنشر
نحن حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة ملك مملكة البحرين.
بعد الإطلاع على الدستور, 
وعلى قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية لسنة 1966 وتعديلاته,
وعلى قانون العقوبات الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (15) لسنة 1976 وتعديلاته، 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة 1979 في شأن المطبوعات والنشر, 
وعلى المرسوم بقانون رقم (10) لسنة 1993 بشأن حماية حقوق المؤلف,
وعلى قانون الشركات التجارية الصادر بالمرسوم بقانون رقم (21) لسنة 2001,
وبناءً على عرض وزير الإعلام,
وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء على ذلك, 
رسمنا بالقانون الآتي: 
الباب الأول
المبادئ العامة والتعاريف
مـادة (1)
لكل إنسان حق التعبير عن رأيه ونشره بالقول أو الكتابة أو غيرهما وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع المبينة في هذا القانون, وذلك كله دون المساس بأسس العقيدة الإسلامية ووحدة الشعب, وبما لا يثير الفرقة أو الطائفية.
مادة (2)
مع مراعاة حكم المادة السابقة, تكون حرية الصحافة والطباعة والنشر مكفولة وفقاً للشروط والأوضاع المبينة في هذا القانون. 
مادة (3)
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون, يقصد بالكلمات والعبارات التالية المعاني الموضحة قرين كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص خلاف ذلك:
الوزارة: وزارة الإعلام. 
الوزير: وزير الإعلام.
الإدارة: إدارة المطبوعات والنشر في وزارة الإعلام.
المطبوعات: الكتابات أو الرسوم أو المؤلفات المغناة أو الصور أو وعاء المنتجات السمعية أو السمعية البصرية أو غيرها من وسائل التعبير مما هو مطبوع أو مرسوم أو مصور أو مسجل بأية طريقة من الطرق بما فيها الطرق الإلكترونية أو الرقمية, أو مما هو قابل للثبوت على دعامة, أو محفوظ في أوعية حافظة ممغنطة, أو إلكترونية, أو أية وسيلة تقنية جديدة متى كانت معدة وقابلة للتداول. 
التداول: بيع المطبوعات أو عرضها للبيع, أو توزيعها بالمجان أو تعليقها على الجدران أو عرضها على واجهات المحال بغرض البيع أو الإعلان أو التسويق, أو أية تقنية أخرى تجعلها بأي وجه من الوجوه في متناول الجمهور. 
المطبعة: الآلة أو مجموعة الآلات والأجهزة والبرامج المستعملة لطبع أو نقل الكلمات أو الرسوم أو الصور أو الأفلام أو تسجيلها على أشرطة أو على غيرها من الوسائط وذلك بقصد نشرها أو تداولها, ولا يشمل هذا التعريف الآلات أو الأجهزة التي تستخدم في طباعة أو كتابة أو نسخ أو تصوير مواد غير معدة للتداول. 
الطابع: صاحب المطبعة أو مديرها, سواء كان مالكاً للمطبعة أو منتفعاً بها أو نائباً عن مالكها أو المنتفع بها شخصاًً طبيعياً كان أو اعتبارياً.
المكتبة: المؤسسة التي تحترف تجارة المطبوعات بمختلف صورها.
الصحافة: مهنة تحرير المطبوعات الصحفية وإصدارها.
الصحيفة: كل جريدة أو مجلة أو أي مطبوع آخر يصدر باسم واحد وبصفة دورية في مواعيد منتظمة أو غير منتظمة بما في ذلك الصحف الإلكترونية التي تصدر أو تبث بالوسائل الإلكترونية. 
مطبوع ذو صفة خاصة: كل مطبوع شخصي لا يشكل مضمونه أو نشره جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون.
مطبوع ذو صفة تجارية: كل مطبوع يتعلق بأعمال التجارة.
الصحفي: من مارس مهنة الصحافة بصفة منتظمة في صحيفة يومية أو دورية أو وكالة صحفية أو عمل مراسلاً لإحدى وكالات الأنباء أو الصحف العربية أو الأجنبية أو لأية وسيلة إعلامية أخرى متى كان عمله الكتابة فيها أو مدها بالأخبار والتحقيقات وسائر المواد الصحفية كالصور والرسوم أياً كان نوعها. 
رئيس التحرير: المسئول والمشرف إشرافاُ فعلياً على الصحيفة بمحتوياتها. 
الكاتب: كل من يقوم بالكتابة في الصحيفة بصورة منتظمة أو غير منتظمة.
الناشر: الشخص الطبيعي أو الإعتباري الذي يتولى نشر أي مطبوع.
دار النشر: المؤسسة التي تتولى إعداد المطبوعات وانتاجها وبيعها.
دار التوزيع: المؤسسة التي تتولى توزيع المطبوعات أو بيعها.
دار الترجمة: المؤسسة التي تتولى أعمال الترجمة من لغة إلى لغة أخرى, بما في ذلك الترجمة الفورية.
المكتب الصحفي: المكتب الذي يتولى جمع المعلومات والأخبار والتقارير الصحفية من مصادرها المختلفة بوسائل مختلفة, وتوزيعها على وسائل الإعلام. 
دار قياس الرأي العام: المؤسسة التي تتولى إجراء البحوث بهدف استطلاع اتجاهات الرأي العام حول موضوع معين بواسطة الاستبيانات أو غيرها من الوسائل.
وكالة الأنباء: الجهة التي تزود المؤسسات الصحفية وغيرها بالأخبار والصور والرسومات, سواء صدرت كل يوم أو أسبوع أو شهر أو غير ذلك. 
مكتب الدعاية والإعلان: المكتب الذي يتولى أعمال الإعلان والدعاية, وإنتاج موادها ونشرها أو بثها بأية وسيلة. 
الباب الثاني
الطباعة والنشر
الفصل الأول
تنظيم المطابع 
مادة (4)
يجب على كل من يرغب في إنشاء مطبعة, وقبل مزاولة أي عمل فيها, أن يحصل على ترخيص بذلك من الوزارة.
ويقدم طلب الحصول على الترخيص المشار إليه إلى الإدارة على النموذج المعد لذلك متضمناً البيانات التي تحددها وعلى الأخص:
‌أ- إسم طالب الترخيص وجنسيته ومحل إقامته ورقم بطاقته السكانية. 
‌ب- إسم المدير المسئول وجنسيته ومحل إقامته ورقم بطاقته السكانية.
‌ج- إسم المطبعة ومقرها ورقم القيد في السجل التجاري ونوع الآلات والأجهزة المستعملة فيها. 
وعلى الطابع إخطار الإدارة بأي تغيير يطرأ على البيانات التي اشتمل عليها طلب الترخيص وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ حدوث التغيير.
ويجب البت في طلب الترخيص خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه, ويعتبر انقضاء المدة دون البت في الطلب رفضاً ضمنياً. 
وفي حالة رفض طلب الترخيص أو اعتباره مرفوضاً يجوز لطالب الترخيص الطعن في قرار الرفض أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره بالقرار أو من تاريخ إعتبار طلبه مرفوضاً. 
مادة (5)
يكون لكل مطبعة مدير مسئول إن لم يكن صاحبها هو المدير المسئول, ويتولى المدير شئون المطبعة ويتحمل مسئولية أية مخالفة ترتكب فيها. 
مادة (6)
يسري حكم المادتين السابقتين على كل من يرغب في إنشاء مكتبة أو دار للنشر أو دار للتوزيع أو دار قياس للرأي العام أو دار للترجمة أو مكتب للدعاية والإعلان أو مكتب صحفي أو وكالة أنباء. 
مادة (7)
يجب أن يتوافر في المدير المسئول للمؤسسات المشار إليها في المادتين (4) و (6) من هذا القانون الشروط الآتية:
‌أ- أن يكون بحرينياً ومقيماً إقامة دائمة في المملكة. 
‌ب- ألا يكون قد سبق الحكم عليه في جناية أو في جنحة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة, ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره. 
‌ج- أن يكون متفرغاً لمهنته. 
‌د- ألا يكون مديراً لأكثر من مؤسسة. 
هـ - أن يكون حاصلاً على مؤهل علمي أو خبرة عملية يتناسبان مع متطلبات عمل المؤسسة التي يتولى إدارتها.
مادة (8)
يجب على الطابع أن يمسك سجلاً يدون فيه بالتسلسل عناوين المطبوعات المعدة للنشر وأسماء أصحابها وعدد النسخ المطبوعة منها وتاريخ طباعتها, وللسلطات المختصة الإطلاع عليها عند الإقتضاء. 
مادة (9)
يجب أن يذكر بأول صفحة من أي مطبوع أو بآخر صفحة منه إسم الطابع وعنوانه وإسم الناشر وعنوانه، إن كان غير الطابع, وتاريخ الطبع.
مادة (10)
يجب على الطابع عند إصدار أي مطبوع أن يودع ثلاث نسخ منه لدى الإدارة ونسختين لدى المكتبة الرئيسية العامة ونسختين من كل مطبوع يتعلق بالأمور الدينية لدى وزارة العدل والشئون الإسلامية. 
فإذا كان المطبوع مسجلا ً, فيودع نسخة واحدة منه لدى الإدارة ويُعطى إيصالا ً عن هذا الإيداع. 

مادة (11)
لا تسري أحكام المادتين (9) و (10) من هذا القانون على المطبوعات ذات الصفة الخاصة أو غير التجارية.
مادة (12)
على الطابع قبل إصدار أي مطبوع دوري الحصول على ترخيص كتابي بذلك من الإدارة.
مادة (13)
يجب على الطابع, قبل طباعة أي مطبوع لهيئة أو جهة أجنبية أو فرد أجنبي أن يحصل على أذن مسبق بذلك من الإدارة. 
وتصدر الإدارة قرارها في طلب الإذن خلال سبعة أيام من تاريخ تقديمه وإلا اعتبر الطلب مرفوضاً.
مادة (14)
لا يجوز للطابع أن يطبع أو يسجل مطبوعاً منع تداوله, كما لا يجوز له طباعة مطبوع دوري غير مرخص أو تقرر إلغاء ترخيصه أو تعديله أو وقفه عن الصدور. 
كما يحظر طباعة أي مطبوع دون الحصول على تفويض خطي, من مالكه الأصلي أو خلفه, بالطباعة. 
مادة (15)
يجوز للمرخص له بإنشاء مطبعة التنازل عن الترخيص لغيره بعد موافقة الإدارة, على أن يكون المتنازل له مستوفياً للشروط المقررة للحصول على الترخيص ابتداءً. 
وفي حالة انتقال ملكية المطبعة بطريق الميراث يجب على الورثة أن يخطروا الإدارة بذلك كتابة خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ وفاة المورث.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (16)
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر, يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ألفي دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا كل من:
‌أ- أنشأ مؤسسة من المؤسسات المذكورة في المادتين (4) و (6) من هذا القانون أو زاول مهنة فيها دون الحصول على ترخيص. 
‌ب- قام بطباعة أي مطبوع دون الحصول على إذن كتابي من مالكه الأصلي أو خلفه. 
ويجوز للمحكمة فضلاً عن الحكم بالعقوبة المشار إليها أن تأمر بمصادرة جميع المطبوعات المضبوطة التي استخدمت في الجريمة كما يجوز لها الحكم بغلق المطبعة. 

الفصل الثاني
تداول المطبوعات
مادة (17)
لا يجوز تداول أي مطبوع إلا بعد الحصول على إذن كتابي مسبق بذلك من الإدارة, وتستثنى من ذلك المطبوعات ذات الصفة الخاصة أو غير التجارية. 
ويصدر قرار من الوزير بتنظيم شروط وإجراءات ومواعيد الحصول على هذا الإذن.
مادة (18)
على الناشر إن لم يكن هو الطابع وكل من يتولى تداول المطبوعات إيداع نسختين من المطبوع لدى الإدارة قبل عرضه للتداول وذلك بإستثناء المطبوعات ذات الصفة الخاصة.
وعلى مستوردى المطبوعات القيام بهذا الإيداع بالنسبة لكل مطبوع تم في الخارج, ويجوز عدم رد هذه النسخ بعد الموافقة على تداول المطبوع. 
وعلى الناشرين والمستوردين إيداع نسختين من كل مطبوع يتعلق بالأمور الدينية لدى وزارة العدل والشئون الإسلامية.
مادة (19)
يجوز بقرار من الوزير منع تداول المطبوعات التي تتضمن المساس بنظام الحكم في الدولة أو دينها الرسمي أو الإخلال بالآداب أو التعرض للأديان تعرضاً من شأنه تكدير السلم العام, أو التي تتضمن الأمور المحظور نشرها طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
ولذوي الشأن الطعن في قرار منع التداول أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره أو العلم به, وتفصل المحكمة في الدعوى على وجه الإستعجال.
مادة (20)
يجوز بقرار من الوزير منع أية مطبوعات صادرة في الخارج من الدخول والتداول في المملكة وذلك محافظة على النظام العام أو الآداب أو الأديان أو لإعتبارات أخرى تتعلق بالصالح العام.
ولذوي الشأن الطعن في قرار المنع أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره أو العلم به, وتفصل المحكمة في الدعوى على وجه الإستعجال. 
مادة (21)
تضبط وتصادر إدارياً نسخ أي مطبوع تقرر منع تداوله أو إدخاله بمقتضى المادتين السابقتين. 

مادة (22)
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على ألف دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا, كل من فتح أو أدار مكتبة بغير ترخيص أو نشر أو تداول مطبوعات لم يؤذن في تداولها أو صدر قرار بمنع تداولها أو إدخالها البلاد أو صودرت نسخها طبقا لأحكام المواد السابقة.
الفصل الثالث 
مراقبة الأفلام السينمائية والمطبوعات المسجلة
المادة (23)
لا يجوز عرض أي فيلم أو إشارة إلى فيلم أو إعلان تجاري بصورة سينمائية في دور السينما قبل الترخيص بعرضه من لجنة مراقبة الأفلام السينمائية والمطبوعات المسجلة المشار إليها في المادة التالية.
كما لا يجوز تداول المطبوعات المسجلة قبل الحصول على موافقة كتابية مسبقة من الإدارة بتداولها.
ويجوز للإدارة قبل الترخيص بتداول المطبوعات المسجلة عرضها على اللجنة المذكورة.
المادة (24)
تشكل في الوزارة لجنة تسمى " لجنة مراقبة الأفلام السينمائية والمطبوعات المسجلة " برئاسة مدير إدارة المطبوعات والنشر وعضوية ممثلين عن عدد من الوزارات ذات العلاقة يرشحهم الوزراء المختصون.
ويصدر بتشكيل اللجنة وتحديد إجراءات عملها قرار من الوزير.
وتختص هذه اللجنة بمراقبة الأفلام السينمائية وما في حكمها المعدة للعرض في دور السينما وكذلك المطبوعات المسجلة التي تحال إليها من الإدارة من النواحي السياسية والاجتماعية والصحية والأخلاقية والدينية.
وعلى كل صاحب أو مستغل لدار من دور السينما إبلاغ الإدارة عن إستيراد أي فيلم وعليه إقامة عرض خاص لهذا الفيلم أمام اللجنة وذلك قبل عرضه على الجمهور أو تداوله.
وعلى صاحب كل مؤسسة لبيع المطبوعات المسجلة إبلاغ الإدارة عن إستيراد أي مطبوع مسجل قبل تداوله.
مادة (25)
للجنة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة أن تحذف من الفيلم المَشاهد التي ترى فيها إخلالا بمقومات الدولة أو المجتمع أو الدين أو الأخلاق أوالآداب, وتمنح اللجنة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ عرض الفيلم عليها ترخيصاً بعرض الفيلم بعد حذف هذه المشاهد كما لها أن ترفض - بعد موافقة الوزير - الترخيص بعرض الفيلم على أن يكون قرارها مسببا.
ولمن رفض طلبه أن يطعن في قرار الرفض أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إبلاغه بقرار الرفض أو اعتبار طلبه مرفوضاً بمضي مدة الخمسة عشر يوماً المشار إليها دون البت في طلب الترخيص بعرض الفيلم.
وللوزارة أن تصدر إلى أصحاب دور السينما أو المسئولين عن إدارتها التعليمات والتوجيهات التي تستهدف الحفاظ على مستوى البرامج السينمائية, دينياً وقومياً وخلقياً وفنياً, ورعاية الآداب العامة في هذه الدور.
مادة (26)
يعاقب على كل مخالفة لأحكام هذا الفصل بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار, مع جواز الحكم بغلق دار السينما أو المكتبة لمدة لا تزيد على ثلاثين يوماً, ومصادرة الأفلام التي لم يرخص في عرضها أو المطبوعات التي تقرر منعها من التداول.
الباب الثالث
تنظيم الصحافة
الفصل الأول
حرية الصحافة
مادة (27)
تؤدي الصحافة رسالتها بحرية وباستقلال, وتستهدف تهيئة المناخ الحر لنمو المجتمع وارتقائه بالمعرفة المستنيرة وبالإسهام في الإهتداء إلى الحلول الأفضل في كل ما يتعلق بمصالح الوطن وصالح المواطنين.
مادة (28)
لا يجوز مصادرة الصحف أو تعطيلها أو إلغاء ترخيصها إلا بحكم من القضاء. 
الفصل الثاني
حقوق وواجبات الصحفيين
مادة (29)
الصحفيون مستقلون لا سلطان عليهم في أداء عملهم لغير القانون.

مادة (30)
لا يجوز أن يكون الرأي الذي يصدر عن الصحفي أو المعلومات الصحيحة التي ينشرها سبباً للمساس بأمنه, كما لا يجوز إجباره على إفشاء مصادر معلوماته, وذلك كله في حدود القانون.
مادة (31)
للصحفي حق الحصول على المعلومات والإحصاءات والأخبار المباح نشرها طبقاً للقانون من مصادرها, كما يكون للصحفي حق نشر ما يتحصل منها.
مادة (32)
يحظر فرض أية قيود تعوق تدفق المعلومات أو تحول دون تكافؤ الفرص بين مختلف الصحف في الحصول على المعلومات, أو يكون من شأنها تعطيل حق المواطن في الإعلام والمعرفة, وذلك كله دون إخلال بمقتضيات الأمن الوطني والدفاع عن الوطن ومصالحه العليا. 
مادة (33)
للصحفي في سبيل أداء عمله الحق في حضور المؤتمرات وكذلك الجلسات والإجتماعات العامة وفقاً للأنظمة الخاصة بها. 
مادة (34)
كل من أهان صحفياً أو تعدى عليه بسبب عمله يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة للتعدي على الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامه المنصوص عليها في المواد من (219) إلى (222) من قانون العقوبات بحسب الأحوال.
مادة (35)
تخضع العلاقة بين الصحفي والصحيفة لعقد العمل الصحفي بما لا يتعارض مع القواعد الآمرة في قانون العمل في القطاع الأهلي.
مادة (36)
لا يجوز فصل الصحفي من عمله إلا بعد إخطار جمعية الصحفيين بمبررات الفصل, فإذا استنفدت الجمعية مرحلة التوفيق بين الصحيفة والصحفي دون نجاح, تطبق الأحكام الواردة في قانون العمل في القطاع الأهلي في شأن فصل العامل.

مادة (37)
يلتزم الصحفي فيما ينشره بالمبادئ والقيم التي يتضمنها الدستور وبأحكام القانون, وأن يراعى في كل أعماله مقتضيات الشرف والأمانة والصدق وآداب المهنة وتقاليدها بما يحفظ للمجتمع مثله وقيمه, وبما لا ينتهك حقاً من حقوق المواطنين أو يمس حرياتهم. 
مادة (38)
يلتزم الصحفي بالإمتناع عن الانحياز إلى الدعوات العنصرية أو التي تنطوي على إزدراء الأديان أو الدعوة إلى كراهيتها أو الطعن في ايمان الآخرين أو ترويج التمييز أو الإحتقار لرأي طائفة من طوائف المجتمع. 
مادة (39)
لا يجوز للصحفي أو غيره أن يتعرض للحياة الخاصة لأي شخص كما لا يجوز له أن يتناول مسلك الموظف العام أو الشخص ذي الصفة النيابية العامة أو المكلف بخدمة عامة إلا إذا كان التناول ذا صلة وثيقة بأعمالهم ومستهدفاً الصالح العام.
مادة (40)
يحظر على الصحيفة تناول ما تتولاه سلطات التحقيق أو المحاكمة بما يؤثر على صالح التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو بما يؤثر على مراكز من يتناولهم التحقيق أو المحاكمة, وتلتزم الصحيفة بنشر قرارات النيابة العامة ومنطوق الأحكام التي تصدر في القضايا التي تناولتها الصحيفة بالنشر أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة وموجز كاف للأسباب التي قامت عليها وذلك كله إذ صدر القرار بالحفظ أو بألا وجه لإقامة الدعوى أو صدر الحكم بالبراءة.
مادة (41)
يحظر على الصحيفة أو الصحفي قبول تبرعات أو إعانات أو مزايا خاصة من جهات أجنبية بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة, وتعتبر أية زيادة في أجر الإعلانات التي تنشرها هذه الجهات عن الأجور المقررة للإعلان بالصحيفة إعانة غير مباشرة.
ويعاقب كل من يخالف ذلك بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة دينار ولا تجاوز ألف دينار وتحكم المحكمة بإلزام المخالف بأداء مبلغ يعادل مثلي التبرع أو الميزة أو الإعانة التي حصل عليها على أن يئول هذا المبلغ إلى جمعية الصحفيين.

مادة (42)
يحظر على الصحيفة نشر أي إعلان تتعارض مادته مع قيم المجتمع وأسسه ومبادئه وآدابه العامة أو مع رسالة الصحافة وأهدافها, ويجب الفصل بصورة كاملة وبارزة بين المواد التحريرية والإعلانية.
مادة (43)
لا يجوز للصحفي أن يعمل في جلب الإعلانات أو أن يحصل على أية مبالغ مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أو مزايا عن نشر الإعلانات بأية صفة, ولا يجوز أن يوقع بإسمه مادة إعلانية.
الفصل الثالث
إصدار الصحف
مادة (44)
لا يجوز إصدار صحيفة إلا بعد الترخيص في إصدارها من الوزير وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء.
مادة (45)
لكل شركة يمتلكها بحرينيون – لا يقل عددهم عن خمسة شركاء - الحق في إصدار صحيفة, وتسري على تأسيس هذه الشركة أحكام قانون الشركات التجارية.
مادة (46)
يقدم طلب الترخيص بإصدار صحيفة إلى الإدارة على النموذج المعد لذلك مرفقاً به نسخة معتمدة من عقد تأسيس الشركة ونظامها الأساسي ومشتملاً على البيانات التالية:
أ - رأسمال الشركة المدفوع ورقم قيدها في السجل التجاري واسم الممثل القانوني لها ولقبه وجنسيته ومحل إقامته. 
ب - إسم رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول - إن وجد - ولقبه وسنه وجنسيته ومحل إقامته ومؤهلاته.
ج - إسم الصحيفة واللغة التي تصدر بها ومواعيد إصدارها وعنوانها.
د - بيان ما إذا كانت الصحيفة سياسية أو غير سياسية.
هـ - إسم المطبعة التي ستطبع فيها الصحيفة إن وجدت.
و - مصادر التمويل.
ويجب أن يوقع على الطلب الممثل القانوني للشركة, ورئيس التحرير, ويعطى إيصالا ً عن هذا الطلب.

مادة (47)
مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الشركات التجارية, يجب على المرخص له في بإصدار الصحيفة أن يمسك سجلات منتظمة تبين بها حسابات الصحيفة ومصادر إيراداتها وبيان نفقاتها مع المستندات المؤيدة لها.
ويصدر قرار من الوزير بنظام هذه السجلات وكيفية الرقابة عليها.
مادة (48)
يجب أن يكون لكل صحيفة رئيس تحرير مسئول يشرف إشرافا فعليا على كل محتوياتها, ويمكن أن يكون للصحيفة إلى جانب رئيس التحرير, محررون مسئولون يشرف كل واحد منهم إشرافا فعليا على قسم معين من أقسامها. 
ويجوز أن يكون الممثل القانوني للمرخص له أو أحد الشركاء فيه رئيساً للتحرير أو محرراً مسئولا إذا توافرت فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.
مادة (49)
مع مراعاة أن يكون رئيس التحرير بحريني الجنسية, يشترط في كل من رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول ما يلي:
أ - أن يكون حاصلا ً على شهادة جامعية ولديه خبرة عملية مناسبة.
ب - ألا تقل سنه عن ثلاثين سنة ميلادية.
ج - أن يكون محمود السيرة حسن السمعة, ولم يسبق الحكم عليه في جناية أو جنحة مخلة بالشرف أو الأمانة, ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره.
د - ألا يشغل أي منصب عام سواء بالتعيين أو بالإنتخاب.
هـ - أن يجيد لغة الصحيفة التي يعمل بها قراءة وكتابة.
مادة (50)
يجب ألا يقل رأس المال المدفوع للشركة التي ترغب في إصدار صحيفة عن مليون دينار بحريني إن كانت الصحيفة يومية وعن مائتين وخمسين ألف دينار بحريني بالنسبة للصحيفة غير اليومية.
وبالنسبة للصحف المتخصصة, يجب أن لا يقل رأس المال المدفوع عن خمسين ألف دينار بحريني.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (51)
يتم البت في طلب الترخيص خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ تقديمه مستوفياً ويعتبر انقضاء هذه المدة دون البت في الطلب رفضاً ضمنياً.
ويجب أن يكون قرار الرفض مسبباً, ولصاحب الشأن الطعن في قرار الرفض أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطاره بقرار الرفض أو من تاريخ اعتبار طلبه مرفوضاً.
مادة (52)
يجب على المرخص له في إصدار صحيفة أن يودع خزينة الوزارة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الموافقة على الترخيص ضماناً نقدياً أو مصرفياً لا يقل عن 10% من رأس المال المدفوع, وذلك تأميناً لما قد يحكم به من الغرامات والمصاريف على المرخص له أو على رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول - إن وجد - أو الصحفي.
وفي حالة عدم إيداع الضمان خلال المدة المقررة أو في حالة نقصه, يجب إيداعه أو إكماله خلال ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ إخطار المرخص له بذلك بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول, وإلا أوقف الترخيص.
ويسترد المرخص له في حالة توقفه نهائيا أو إلغاء ترخيصه الضمان المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة أو ما تبقى منه وذلك بعد إنقضاء شهر من تاريخ التوقف أو إلغاء الترخيص.
مادة (53)
يجوز للمرخص له بإصدار صحيفة التنازل عن الترخيص لغيره بعد موافقة الوزير على أن يكون المتنازل له مستوفياً للشروط المقررة للحصول على الترخيص ابتداءً, وله في هذه الحالة أن يسترد مبلغ الضمان الذي أداه أو ما تبقى منه.
ويحل المالك الجديد محل المالك السابق في كل ما نص عليه في هذا القانون بمجرد صدور الموافقة المشار إليها.
كما تخطر الوزارة بكل تغيير في شخص رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول – إن وجد- أو في مواعيد إصدار الصحيفة أو تغيير صفتها.
مادة (54)
يجب أن يبين في مكان ظاهر من كل صحيفة إسم المرخص له مالك الصحيفة ورئيس تحريرها أو المحرر المسئول – إن وجد – والقسم الذي يشرف عليه وإسم المطبعة التي تطبع فيها إذا لم تكن لها مطبعة خاصة.
مادة (55)
يجب على رئيس تحرير الصحيفة أو المحرر المسئول- إن وجد - التقيد بأن يكون التوقيع على ما ينشر بها من مقالات أو رسومات بالإسم الحقيقي لكاتب المقال أو راسم الصور, على أنه يجوز التوقيع بإسم رمزي أو مستعار بشرط أن يقوم رئيس تحرير الصحيفة أو المحرر المسئول - إن وجد - بإبلاغ الإدارة بالإسم الحقيقي لصاحب التوقيع الرمزي أو المستعار, إذا طلب منه ذلك.
مادة (56)
يجوز إصدار ملحق للصحيفة في ذات اليوم الذي يصدر فيه العدد الملحق به.
ويشترط في الملحق أن يحمل ذات الإسم والبيانات, كما يخضع لما تخضع له الصحيفة, وأن يباع مع الصحيفة دون زيادة في الثمن.
مادة (57)
يجب أن تسلم إلى الإدارة ثلاث نسخ من الصحيفة أو ملحقها فور تداولها.
مادة (58)
يجوز, بترخيص من الوزير بالاتفاق مع وزير الخارجية, للبعثات الدبلوماسية والقنصليات الأجنبية المعتمدة لدى مملكة البحرين إصدار مطبوعات دورية وتوزيعها على أساس المعاملة بالمثل, كما يجوز ذلك للمنظمات الدولية أو فروعها العاملة في المملكة.
ويشترط إيداع خمس نسخ من كل مطبوع لدى الوزارة ومثلها لدى وزارة الخارجية قبل توزيعه.
وللوزير, بالإتفاق مع وزير الخارجية, إلغاء الترخيص عند مخالفة الفقرة السابقة أو إذا نشرت ما يعد تدخلا ً في شئون المملكة الداخلية أو نقدا ً لنظمها السياسية أو الإجتماعية أو الإقتصادية أو نشرت ما يحظر نشره طبقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (59)
يلغى ترخيص الصحيفة في الحالات الآتية:
أ ) إذا طلب المرخص له إلغاءه, أو إذا فقد شرطاً من شروطه.
ب ) إذا لم تصدر الصحيفة اليومية أو غير اليومية أو توقفت عن الصدور بغير عذر تقبله الوزارة لمدة ستة أشهر, ولمدة سنة فيما عدا ذلك.
ج ) إذا تم تصفية الشخص الإعتباري المرخص له أو قضي بإشهار إفلاسه, أو إذا زالت صفته القانونية لأي سبب من الأسباب.


الفصل الرابع
الرد والتصحيح
مادة (60)
يجب على رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول – إن وجد - أن ينشر بناءً على طلب صاحب الحق في الرد تصحيح ما ورد ذكره من الوقائع أو ما سبق نشره من تصريحات في الصحف في غضون الثلاثة أيام التالية لتسلمه التصحيح أو في أول عدد يظهر من الصحيفة بجميع طبعاتها أيهما يقع أولا ً, وبما يتفق مع مواعيد طبع الصحيفة ويجب أن يكون النشر في نفس المكان وبنفس الحروف التي نشر بها المقال أو الخبر أو المادة الصحفية المطلوب تصحيحها.
ويكون نشر التصحيح بغير مقابل إذا لم يتجاوز مثلي مساحة المقال أو الخبر المنشور, فإن جاوزه كان للصحيفة الحق في مطالبة طالب التصحيح بمقابل نشر القدر الزائد محسوباً بسعر تعرفة الإعلان المقررة , ويكون للصحيفة الإمتناع عن نشر التصحيح حتى تستوفي هذا المقابل.
وإذا توفي صاحب الحق في الرد, إنتقل الحق في الرد إلى ورثته على أن يمارس الورثة أو أحدهم هذا الحق مرة واحدة, وللورثة حق الرد على كل مقال أو خبر ينشر بشأن مورثهم بعد وفاته.
مادة (61)
على طالب التصحيح أن يرسل الطلب إلى الصحيفة المعنية بموجب خطاب مسجل بعلم الوصول إلى رئيس التحرير أو من يقوم مقامه مرفقاً به ما قد يكون متوافرا ً لديه من مستندات.
مادة (62)
يجوز للصحيفة أن تمتنع عن نشر التصحيح في الحالات الآتية:
أ - إذا وصل طلب التصحيح إلى الصحيفة بعد مضي ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ النشر.
ب - إذا سبق للصحيفة أن صححت من تلقاء نفسها ما يطلب تصحيحه.
ج - إذا كان الرد أو التصحيح موقعاً بإسم مستعار أو من جهة غير معنية أو مكتوباً بلغة غير اللغة التي حرر بها الخبر أو المقال.
د - إذا كان مضمون الرد أو التصحيح مخالفاً للقانون أو النظام العام أو منافياً للآداب العامة.
مادة (63) 
إذا لم يتم التصحيح في المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة (60) من هذا القانون, جاز لذي الشأن أن يخطر الإدارة بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول لإتخاذ ما تراه في شأن نشر التصحيح.
ويعاقب الممتنع عن نشر التصحيح خلال المدة المحددة بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تجاوز ألفي دينار.
وللمحكمة عند الحكم بالعقوبة أو بالتعويض أن تأمر بنشر الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة أو بالتعويض المدني في صحيفة يومية واحدة على نفقة الصحيفة, فضلا ً عن نشره بالصحيفة التي نشر بها المقال أو الخبر موضوع الدعوى خلال مدة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر يوما ً من تاريخ صدور الحكم , ولا يتم هذا النشر إلا إذا أصبح الحكم نهائياً.
مادة (64)
تنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بالنسبة لرئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول - إن وجد- عن جريمة الإمتناع عن النشر إذا قامت الصحيفة بنشر التصحيح قبل تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضدهما.
الفصل الخامس 
تأديب الصحفي
مادة (65)
مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في إقامة الدعوى الجنائية أو المدنية, لذوي الشأن التقدم بالشكوى ضد الصحفي إلى جمعية الصحفيين التي تختص وحدها بتأديب الصحفيين.
وتتولى الجمعية بحث الشكوى للتأكد من توافر الدلائل الكافية على صحتها. 
مادة ( 66 )
تندب الجمعية من بين أعضائها من يقوم بالتحقيق في الشكوى ضد الصحفي, على أن ينتهي من التحقيق خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ إحالة الشكوى إليه, فإذا رأى أن التحقيق يستغرق مدة أطول استأذن الجمعية في ذلك. 
فإذا ثبت صحة ما جاء بالشكوى, قام بتوجيه الإتهام إلى الصحفي وإحالته إلى لجنة تأديب برئاسة قاض يرشحه رئيس المجلس الأعلى للقضاء وعضوية ثلاثة من جمعية الصحفيين ترشحهم الجمعية وعضو يمثل الوزارة, على أن يتولى المحقق المشار إليه مباشرة الإتهام أمام اللجنة, ويصدر بتشكيل اللجنة وتحديد إجراءات عملها قرار من الوزير. 
مادة (67 )
في حالة ثبوت التهمة المنسوبة للصحفي, تصدر اللجنة قراراً بمجازاته بأي من العقوبات التالية: 
أ - التأنيب.
ب - الإنذار.
ج - المنع من مزاولة المهنة لمدة لا تجاوز شهراً واحداً.
د - المنع من مزاولة المهنة لمدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر. 
وتبلغ اللجنة قرارها إلى كل من الوزير وجمعية الصحفيين خلال أسبوع من تاريخ صدوره, ويجوز للصحفي الطعن على القرار الصادر بالإدانة خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ صدوره أمام المحكمة الكبرى المدنية. 
الفصل السادس
المسئولية الجنائية 
الجرائم التي تقع بواسطة النشر في الصحف
مادة (68)
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر, يعاقب على نشر ما يتضمن فعلا ً من الأفعال الآتية بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر:
أ ) التعرض لدين الدولة الرسمي في مقوماته وأركانه بالإساءة أو النقد.
ب ) التعرض للملك بالنقد, أو إلقاء المسئولية عليه عن أي عمل من أعمال الحكومة.
ج ) التحريض على ارتكاب جنايات القتل أو النهب أو الحرق أو جرائم مخلة بأمن الدولة, إذا لم تترتب على هذا التحريض أية نتيجة.
د ) التحريض على قلب نظام الحكم أو تغييره.
وفي حالة العود خلال ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الحكم في الجريمة السابقة تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات, وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بتوقيع العقوبات التكميلية المنصوص عليها في المادة (75) من هذا القانون.
مادة (69)
ومع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر، يعاقب بغرامة لا تزيد على ألفي دينار على نشر ما من شأنه:
أ - التحريض على بغض طائفة أو طوائف من الناس, أو على الإزدراء بها, أو التحريض الذي يؤدي إلى تكدير الأمن العام أو بث روح الشقاق في المجتمع والمساس بالوحدة الوطنية.
ب - منافاة الآداب العامة أو المساس بكرامة الأشخاص أو حياتهم الخاصة.
ج - التحريض على عدم الإنقياد للقوانين, أو تحسين أمر من الأمور التي تعد جناية أو جنحة في نظر القانون.
مادة (70)
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر, يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على نشر ما يتضمن:
أ ) عيباً في حق ملك أو رئيس دولة عربية أو إسلامية, أو أية دولة أخرى تتبادل مع مملكة البحرين التمثيل الدبلوماسي.
ب ) إهانة أو تحقيراً لأي مجلس تشريعي أو المحاكم أو غيرها من الهيئات النظامية.
ج ) نشر أخبار كاذبة أو أوراق مصطنعة أو مزورة مسندة بسوء نية إلى الغير متى كان من شأن هذا النشر تكدير الأمن العام أو إلحاق ضرر بمصلحة عامة.
د ) نشر أنباء عن الإتصالات الرسمية السرية, أو بيانات خاصة بقوة الدفاع يترتب على إذاعتها ضرر للصالح العام, أو إذا كانت الحكومة قد حظرت نشرها, وتضاعف العقوبة إذا ارتكبت الجريمة في وقت الحرب أو أثناء تعبئة عامة أو جزئية لقوة دفاع البحرين . ولا يجوز اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية في الحالات المنصوص عليها في البند (ب) من هذه المادة إلا بناء على طلب رئيس الهيئة أو الجهة ذات الشأن.
مادة (71)
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر, يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألف دينار على نشر ما يلي:
أ ) ما جرى في الدعاوى القضائية التي قررت المحكمة سماعها في جلسة سرية, أو نشر ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية محرفا وبسوء نية.
ب ) ما جرى في الجلسات السرية للمجالس التشريعية أو لجانها أو نشر ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية لها محرفاً وبسوء نية.
ج ) الأحكام الصادرة في جرائم الاغتصاب والاعتداء على العرض وجرائم الأحداث إذا كان الغرض من نشرها التحريض على الفجور والدعارة.
د ) أخبار أية جريمة قررت سلطة التحقيق منع نشرها.
هـ ) أنباء من شأنها التأثير في قيمة العملة الوطنية أو بلبلة الأفكار عن الوضع الإقتصادي للبلاد أو نشر أخبار إفلاس تجار أو محال تجارية وصيارفة بدون إذن خاص من المحكمة المختصة.
و ) ما يتضمن عيباً في حق ممثل دولة أجنبية معتمدة لدى مملكة البحرين وبسبب أعمال تتعلق بوظيفته.
ز ) أي إعلان أو بيان صادر من دولة أو هيئة أجنبية قبل موافقة الوزير.

مادة (72)
إذا نشر طعن في أعمال موظف عام أو شخص ذي صفة نيابية عامة, أو مكلف بخدمة عامة يتضمن قذفا في حقه, عوقب رئيس التحرير وكاتب المقال بعقوبة القذف المقررة في قانون العقوبات إلا إذا أثبت صحة الوقائع المسندة وكانت هذه الوقائع متصلة بالوظيفة أو الخدمة.
مادة (73)
لا يعفى من المسئولية الجنائية بشأن ما نص عليه في المواد السابقة مجرد الإستناد الى أن الكتابات أو الرسوم أو الصور أو الرموز أو طرق التعبير الأخرى إنما نقلت أو ترجمت عن مطبوعات صدرت في مملكة البحرين أو في الخارج, أو أنها لم تزد على كونها ترديد إشاعات, أو روايات عن الغير.
مادة (74)
مع عدم الإخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية بالنسبة لكاتب المقال أو المؤلف أو واضع الرسم أو غير ذلك من طرق التعبير, يعاقب رئيس التحرير عما ينشر في الصحيفة ولو تعددت أقسامها وكان لكل منها محرر مسئول عن القسم الذي حصل فيه النشر. 
وتكون الصحف مسئولة بالتضامم مع محرريها عن التعويضات المحكوم بها للغير من جراء النشر فيها .
مادة (75)
إذا حكم على رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول في جريمة نشر ارتكبت بواسطة الصحيفة جاز للمحكمة الحكم بتعطيل الصحيفة مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر.
وإذا حكم بالعقوبة مرة ثانية على رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول لذات الصحيفة في جريمة من الجرائم المذكورة وقعت خلال السنة التالية لصدور الحكم السابق, حكم بتعطيل الصحيفة مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنة مع جواز الحكم بإلغاء الترخيص, ولا يجوز تنفيذ حكم التعطيل أو إلغاء الترخيص إلا إذا أصبح الحكم نهائيا.
ويقضى في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة العدد المنشور وضبط وإعدام الأصول.


الفصل السابع
الإجراءات والمحاكمات الجنائية
في جرائم النشر
مادة (76)
تخضع جرائم النشر عن طريق الصحف وغيرها من المطبوعات لقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية مع مراعاة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في المواد التالية.
مادة (77)
تختص المحكمة الكبرى المدنية بنظر الجرائم المشار إليها في المادة السابقة, وتستأنف أحكامها أمام محكمة الإستئناف العليا المدنية.
مادة (78)
للمحكمة أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة, وبناءً على طلب النيابة العامة, أو بناء على طلب المجني عليه، أن تأمر بإيقاف صدور الصحيفة مؤقتا ً إذا نشرت ما يعتبر نشره جريمة, ولها من تلقاء نفسها أن تقرر هذا الإيقاف إذا رأت في استمرار صدور الصحيفة ما يهدد الأمن الوطني.
مادة (79)
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية عن جرائم النشر المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون إذا إنقضت ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ النشر.
وتسقط دعوى التعويض إذا لم يرفعها المتضرر خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ النشر أو من تاريخ صدور حكم نهائي في الدعوى الجنائية.
مادة (80)
يكون التحقيق في الجرائم التي ترتكب بالمخالفة لهذا القانون والتصرف فيها من اختصاص النيابة العامة من تلقاء ذاتها, أو بناء على طلب من الوزارة أو المجني عليه أو أية جهة أخرى نص عليها هذا القانون مع مراعاة حكم الفقرة ( د ) من المادة (70) من هذا القانون.
ويكون التحقيق في هذه الجرائم والتصرف فيه من اختصاص النيابة العامة.
مادة (81)
لا يجوز التحقيق مع الصحفي أو الكاتب أو رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول – إن وجد - إلا بعد إخطار الوزير وجمعية الصحفيين وبحضور مندوب عن مؤسسة صحفية أو عن الجمعية يختاره الصحفي بنفسه.
ولا يجوز حبس الصحفي احتياطيا في الجرائم التي تقع بواسطة الصحف إلا في الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة (214) من قانون العقوبات.
مادة (82)
في حالة الحكم نهائياً بالإدانة في جريمة ارتكبت بواسطة النشر عن طريق الصحف, تأمر المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم في حكمها بنشره كاملا ً أو بنشر ملخصه في العدد التالي لصدور الحكم وفي ذات المكان الذي نشر فيه المقال موضوع المؤاخذة وبالأحرف ذاتها.
مادة (83)
في الأحوال التي تكون فيها المطبوعات موضوع المؤاخذة قد نشرت في الخارج, يعاقب المستوردون والمتداولون للمطبوع بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة نشره المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون, وفي الأحوال التي لا يمكن فيها معرفة المؤلف أو الناشر للمطبوع, يعاقب الطابع بصفته فاعلا ً أصلياً للجريمة التي تضمنها المطبوع. 
__________________

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة (84)
يجوز للوزارة أن تنذر الصحيفة إذا نشر فيها ما يخالف أحكام هذا القانون أو أحكام قانون العقوبات وعلى رئيس التحرير أو المحرر المسئول نشر نص الإنذار في أول عدد يصدر بعد تبليغه به.
ولا يحول ذلك دون توقيع العقوبات المقررة في هذا القانون بسبب ما أنذر من أجله.
مادة (85)
مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر, يجوز الحكم بتعطيل الصحيفة مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو إلغاء ترخيصها إذا ثبت أنها تخدم مصالح دولة أو هيئة أجنبية أو أن سياستها تتعارض مع المصلحة الوطنية لمملكة البحرين أو إذا تبين أنها حصلت بغير إذن من الوزارة من أية دولة أو جهة أجنبية على معونة أو مساعدة أو فائدة في أية صورة كانت ولأي سبب وتحت أية حجة أو تسمية.
مادة (86)
إذا ُعطلت الصحيفة أو ألغى ترخيصها بحكم قضائي, واستمرت رغم ذلك في الظهور باسمها أو باسم آخر, يعاقب المرخص له ورئيس تحريرها أو المحرر المسئول والطابع والناشر - إن وجد - بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف دينار أو بالعقوبتين معاً.
مادة (87)
يجب نشر جميع البلاغات الرسمية التي تصل الصحيفة قبل طباعتها بمدة معقولة وفي أول عدد يصدر منها وبالنص الكامل.
مادة (88)
لا يجوز لمراسلي الصحف أو المجلات أو وكالات الأنباء والإذاعات الأجنبية ممارسة عملهم في مملكة البحرين قبل أن يحصلوا على ترخيص بذلك من الوزارة, ويكون الترخيص لمدة سنة قابلة للتجديد.
ويعاقب على مخالفة هذا الحظر بغرامة لا تجاوز ألف دينار.
مادة (89)
للإدارة أن تنذر مراسل الصحيفة أو المجلة أو مندوب وكالة الأنباء الأجنبية إذا تبين أن الأخبار التي نشرها تنطوي على مبالغة أو اختلاق أو تضليل أو تشويه, فإذا تكرر منه ذلك جاز سحب الترخيص الممنوح له بقرار من الوزير.
الباب الرابع
أحكام عامة
مادة (90)
لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على المطابع التي تملكها الدولة أو المطبوعات الصحفية وسائر المطبوعات التي تصدرها الوزارات المختلفة وإدارتها والمؤسسات والهيئات التابعة لها.
ولا تسري أيضاً على المطبوعات الصحفية المدرسية والجامعية والكتب والمطبوعات والنشرات التي تصدرها أو تستوردها الحكومة لأغراض المدارس والمعاهد والكليات.
مادة (91)
تحدد بقرار من الوزير, بعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء, الرسوم المقررة على إصدار التراخيص المشار إليها في هذا القانون أو تجديدها, وذلك بالإضافة إلى الرسوم المقررة في قانون السجل التجاري.
مادة (92)
يصدر الوزير قراراً بتحديد موظفي الإدارة الذين يحق لهم دخول الأماكن المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون, وذلك للتحقق من تنفيذه ولضبط ما يقع من مخالفات لأحكامه, ولهم حق الإطلاع على الدفاتر والأوراق والسجلات وتحرير المحاضر اللازمة لذلك وإحالتها إلى النيابة العامة.
مادة (93)
على جميع الأشخاص والجهات الخاضعة لأحكام هذا القانون توفيق أوضاعها وفق أحكامه خلال مدة لا تجاوز تسعين يوماً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ العمل به.
مادة (94)
يلغى المرسوم بقانون رقم (14) لسنة 1979 بشأن المطبوعات والنشر, كما يلغى كل نص يخالف أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (95)
يصدر الوزير القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة (96)
على الوزراء – كل فيما يخصه - تنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون, ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.
ملك مملكة البحرين
حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة
رئيس مجلس الوزراء
خليفة بن سلمان آل خليفة
وزير الإعلام
نبيل بن يعقوب الحمر
صدر في قصر الرفاع:
بتاريخ 17 شعبان 1423هـ
الموافق 23 أكتوبر 2002م

----------

